# شاحنة البطارية



## saadgor (18 فبراير 2007)

أرجو تزويدي بمخطط متكامل لشاحنة البطاريات (12 و 24 فولت) ذاتية الشحن أو (أوتوماتيكية) تخرج تيار عالي نسبيا لا يقل عن 10 إلى 15 A .



شكرا جزيلا مقدما


----------



## MURAD 1982 (18 فبراير 2007)

انا امتلك بطاريه للكمبيوتر لكن هذه البطاريه لم تعد تحتفظ بالشحنه حتى ولو دقيقه واحده فهل هناك اى طريقه لجعلها تحتفظ بالشحنه. 
جزاكم الله الف خير.


----------



## Fawaz_syr (18 فبراير 2007)

saadgor ما لقيت غير دارة ل 1.2 أمبير (بصراحة ما افهم بالشواحن كتير) بركي بتساعد :
http://www3.telus.net/chemelec/Projects/Charger/Charger.jpg
أخ مراد بطارية الكمبيوتر ما تنشحن لازم اتبدلها


----------



## MURAD 1982 (18 فبراير 2007)

انا شاكر لك جدا يا اخ فواز على المساعده لكن انا لم اجد البطاريه رغم انى بحثت عنها كثيرا.


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (18 فبراير 2007)

ابدأ بمحول 220/12-0-12 300وات على الأقل
وصل الدخل 220 من خلال ريلاى دائم التوصيل
وصل الخارج من خلال مفتاح لإختيار 12 أو 24 فولت
وصل السويتش الى دائرة قنطرة تقويم 15 أمبير مثبتة على لوح تيريد
استخدم مقارن مثل Lm311 حتى إذا وصل جهد البطارية لجهد تمام الشحن يقوم بتشغيل الريلاى وفصل الدائرة


----------



## MURAD 1982 (19 فبراير 2007)

شكرا لك يا اخ ماجد وجزاك الله الف خير اخوك مراد.


----------



## احمد ال عشي (20 فبراير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## احمد ال عشي (21 فبراير 2007)

ماجد عباس السلام عليكم


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (21 فبراير 2007)

و عليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته


----------



## mo_sh_rr (21 فبراير 2007)

ممكن سوال وحد يجوبنى علية 

اتمنى معرفة كيفية فحص اى دائرة الكترونية وكفية قياس المكونات الكترونية 
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (23 فبراير 2007)

اخى
اولا مرحبا بك
ثانيا المفروض ان تضع هذا كموضوع جديد وليس كرد على مشاركة اخرى
ثالثا الأفو يستطيع قياس معظم المكونات ماعدا الدوائر المتكاملة Ic التى تعرف من وظائفها واحيانا يساعد الآفو بتحديد ان قيم الفلت غير صحصحة على اطرافها


----------



## خالد ماهر (23 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
جزاك الله خيرا أخي ماجد على اهتمامك وردودك الرائعه
ولكن عندي سؤالان:



> وصل السويتش الى دائرة قنطرة تقويم 15 أمبير مثبتة على لوح تيريد


ماذا تعني دائرة قنطرة تقويم؟؟
هل تقصد دائرة bridge rectifier مكونة من أربع دايودات لتحويل الفولت من AC الى DC ؟؟؟
وان كان كذلك, بعد أن يتم تحويل الفولت الى DC عن طريق الbridge ألن تكبر قيمة الفولت قليلا؟؟
يعني لو أدخلت 12 فولت AC سوف تتحول الى 15 فولت DC على ما أظن, فماذا أفعل في هذه الزيادة؟؟؟





> استخدم مقارن مثل Lm311 حتى إذا وصل جهد البطارية لجهد تمام الشحن يقوم بتشغيل الريلاى وفصل الدائرة



لكي أشحن البطاريه سأقوم بتوصيل الطرف الموجب للبطاريه بالطرف الموجب لدائرة الbridge والطرف السالب بالطرف السالب
أي أنني لو قمت بقياس الفولت على طرفي البطاريه فأنا في الواقع أقيس الفولت على طرفي الbridge ( أي أنني سأقيس دائما 15 فولت بغض النظر اذا كانت البطاريه مشحونه أم لا)
أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟



سؤال أخير اشتريت بطاريه مكتوب عليها : 
3A/hour فماذا يعني هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

وجزاك الله خيرا يا ماجد


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (24 فبراير 2007)

خالد ماهر قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> جزاك الله خيرا أخي ماجد على اهتمامك وردودك الرائعه
> ولكن عندي سؤالان:
> ماذا تعني دائرة قنطرة تقويم؟؟
> ...


نعم هذا صحيح ولكن الخارج منها سيكون اقل وليس اعلى وشرح هذا تفصيلا فى سلسلة المقالات كيفية تصميم الدوائر الإلكترونية
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
يزيد فقط إن كان هناك مكثف ثم ينخفض إلى 0.9 × 12 فولت وهذا RMS ولو اعتبرت المتوسط ستختلف القيم
هنا ستخرج الموجات الموحدة فى صورة انصاف موجات


> لكي أشحن البطاريه سأقوم بتوصيل الطرف الموجب للبطاريه بالطرف الموجب لدائرة الbridge والطرف السالب بالطرف السالب
> أي أنني لو قمت بقياس الفولت على طرفي البطاريه فأنا في الواقع أقيس الفولت على طرفي الbridge ( أي أنني سأقيس دائما 15 فولت بغض النظر اذا كانت البطاريه مشحونه أم لا)
> أليس كذلك؟؟؟؟


ستقيس الجهد على البريدج صحيح ولكن سنقيس جهد البطارية لأن البطارية ذات استيعاب اكبر ولن يتغير الجهد عليها إلا بزيادة المشحون داخلها
سيمر التيار اليها بصورة نبضات فى اللحظات التى يزيد فيها جهد المحول عن القيمة اللحظية للبطارية والتيار سيكون مساويا لفرق الجهد بين المحول لحظيا وبين البطارية مقسوما على المقاومة الداخلية للمحول و نظرا لأن المقاومة الداخلية اعلى بكثير من مقاومة البطارية الداخلية لن تلاحظ أو تقيس هذه الزيادة حيث تظهر كلها على مقاومة المحول الداخلية


> سؤال أخير اشتريت بطاريه مكتوب عليها :
> 3A/hour فماذا يعني هذا؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> وجزاك الله خيرا يا ماجد


هذا يعنى ان سعة البطارية من الكهرباء تسمح بمرور تيار 3 أمبير لمدة ساعة ولكن عمليا ونظرا لمقاومة البطارية الداخلية تكون هذه الحقيقة صالحة حتى عشر هذه القيمة اى 0.3 أمبير ولمدة 10 ساعات وعند زيادة التيار عن ذلك تقل كفاءة البطارية و يقل الزمن الخاص بالتفريغ عن المتوقع فمثلا عند 3 أمبير قد تفرغ قبل الساعة


----------



## raedabushinnar (10 مارس 2009)

*السلام عليكم سؤال ضروري جدا ارجو مساعدتي فيه من اي مهندس الكترونيات*

كيف استطيع فحص قطعة برج مقوم ((bridge rectifier)) من اربع اطراف طرفين dcوطرفين AC بأستخدام multimeter digital ولكم جزيل الشكر:81::81:


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (11 مارس 2009)

أخى
المفروض أن تكون مشاركة جديدة حتى يقرأها الجميع و تستفيد أنت بردود أكثر
نعم يمكنك قياس Rectifier Bridge بواسطة آفو بطريقة قياس الدايود العادى فهى 4 دايود ولا يعوق ترتيبهم قياس أى منهم


----------



## عـلـي (23 يونيو 2009)

معلومات مهمه ومفيده واشكر جميع الاعضاء على الموضوع الشيق والمفيد


----------

